# Living in Portugal while working for US Company



## lfalin (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello,

My wife and I both speak Portuguese and have been teaching our children. I have a US job that allows me to work remotely and we have been thinking about spending a year in Portugal. 

When I called the Consulate, the person I spoke with said I would need a work visa to do this. However from the form they sent, it appears you need to have a document from a company in Portugal that you're working for. Since I'm not working for a Portuguese company, I'm not sure if this is really what I need.

Does anyone have experience with this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Its the same as my pitching up in the US and expecting to be able to stay more than 90 days for any reason. They just say 'no way José'.


----------



## lfalin (Jun 28, 2011)

MrBife said:


> Its the same as my pitching up in the US and expecting to be able to stay more than 90 days for any reason. They just say 'no way José'.


Well, the two consular offices I've spoken with seem to think it is possible under a work visa. I was just wondering if anyone else had done it on here.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That's what MrBife is saying, for anything over a 90 stay you'll need a work visa or as someone else advised a "study" visa.

There appear to be many companies in USA offering visa services, maybe try them.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

MrBife said:


> Its the same as my pitching up in the US and expecting to be able to stay more than 90 days for any reason. They just say 'no way José'.


Didn't know you were called Jose, you learn something every day


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

robc said:


> Didn't know you were called Jose, you learn something every day



Its only the American Consulate that calls me that !  No way, Jose


----------

